# Rope runner drt



## norcalian (Mar 18, 2017)

I am on the fringe of purchasing a mechanical friction device and am on the fence. Usually I climb hybrid using SRT to gain access and then switch to drt. I'm torn between the Zig Zag, the spiderjack and the rope runner. I want to use it SRT so the zig zag and spiderjack would need additional hardware. On the other hand the rope runner is not drt compatable? There is surprisingly little information on the RR being used DRT. Is this something you guys have tried? Pros/cons? Should I just stick with my hitch climbern hiker?


Sent from my SM-J700T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## benjo75 (Mar 19, 2017)

I've never used the Zigzag or Spiderjack. Although I've heard good on both. I received a RopeRunner back around Christmas. I really like it. I had been using the Hitchclimber setup for Ddrt and a Rope Wrench for Srt in the past. I use my RopeRunner for Ddrt. It works just fine. I set it up just like the Hichclimber setup. Only difference is the termination end of your climbline will clip into your saddle bridge instead of the Hitchclimber pulley. It works very smooth Ddrt.


----------



## norcalian (Mar 19, 2017)

That's what I wanted to hear! I just checked out a zig zag and was just about sold until I considered its previous manufacture defects and am not sure how it would hold up to the added pressure of SRT. With Drt creating less pressure on the device I don't see why the RR couldn't handle it. I'm actually curious as to why its not branded and marketed as a hybrid devise. With my current hitch hiker set up its as easy as climbing SRT to my anchor, unhooking my beener from my in tree anchor and hooking the same beener to my cmi triple attatchment. That easy, I don't want to switch out any other hardware. Baleys has a demo day on the 25th maybe I can talk to into pulling a lockjack, spiderjack, uniscender, zig zag and rope runner runner out so I can bomb test em 

Sent from my SM-J700T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## norcalian (Mar 19, 2017)

norcalian said:


> That's what I wanted to hear! I just checked out a zig zag and was just about sold until I considered its previous manufacture defects and am not sure how it would hold up to the added pressure of SRT. With Drt creating less pressure on the device I don't see why the RR couldn't handle it. I'm actually curious as to why its not branded and marketed as a hybrid device. With my current hitch hiker set up its as easy as climbing SRT to my anchor, unhooking my beener from my in tree anchor and hooking the same beener to my cmi triple attatchment. That easy, I don't want to switch out any other hardware. Baleys has a demo day on the 25th maybe I can talk to into pulling a lockjack, spiderjack, uniscender, zig zag and rope runner runner out so I can bomb test em
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700T1 using Tapatalk





Sent from my SM-J700T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## benjo75 (Mar 19, 2017)

It's very easy to climb Srt, lanyard in, then swap to Ddrt for work. Do you use a biner for your top anchor? If so, I hope it's one with the larger gate that is rated for such. If it became side loaded on the gate it could fail pretty easy. I usually use an Alpine Butterfly with a screw link. The load on the Rope Runner is about half using Ddrt so there's no problem there. With the termination end coming back to the bridge the rope is placed against the bird of the RR. I haven't had any problems with it though. It just touches the RR. There is no running of the rope over it. But I also use a Bat Plate on my bridge for connection. So the connection points are in line with each other.


----------



## norcalian (Mar 19, 2017)

I am very familiar with ascending then using my lanyard to swap anchors. I just want to switch out the least amount of hardware possible in order to seamlessly transition between SRT and DRT. I use a triple action steel beener for my ascent then switch to my dmm ultra O I've never seen it side loaded, it tends to stay put under tension. My Haas quickly clips to my D ring and as soon as I get a spur mount ascender I won't need to DQ my cmi foot ascender. After hearing the RR works well DRT on pretty much sold I'm going to hold one and make my final desicion at Baileys next weekend. 

Sent from my SM-J700T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## benjo75 (Mar 19, 2017)

Here's the way I generally connect mine Ddrt.


----------



## benjo75 (Mar 19, 2017)

Correction. This is the way I do it. I use a plate on my bridge and leave the middle hole open. That separates the two lines just enough.


----------



## norcalian (Mar 19, 2017)

Having on either ends if your triple artatchment looks like it keeps the lines separated a little more. I see how it rides on the bird but it looks clean. Thank you.

Sent from my SM-J700T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## benjo75 (Mar 19, 2017)

No problem. Keep in mind the RR2 is coming out soon. Haven't heard exactly when though.


----------



## norcalian (Mar 19, 2017)

I dont buy anything unless it's been used in the industry for at least 5 years 

Sent from my SM-J700T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## treebilly (Mar 20, 2017)

Last I heard the RR2 was scheduled for Aometime in April. That's been since November so it could've been delayed longer. I don't own a RR but I've been on them. It's a great tool. I've held the RR2 and let me tell you RE made that thing look down right sexy.


----------



## greengreer (Mar 20, 2017)

Get the roperunner, it works just fine ddrt but you won't want to...


----------

